# OpenSMTPD in jail: "421 4.3.0: Temporary Error" after restart



## yggdrasil (Dec 8, 2014)

Installed opensmtpd in a jail, modified its smtpd.conf to contain the following:


```
listen on 192.168.0.203

table aliases file:/etc/mail/aliases

accept from any for domain "MYDOMAINHERE" alias <aliases> deliver to mbox

accept for local alias <aliases> deliver to mbox
accept from local for any relay
```

After `service opensmtpd onestart` all works as it should. But after restarting the jail with `jail -rc smtpd` I only get the error in the title when I try to send or deliver mail (tried by connection to the server via `nc localhost 25`, the error specifically is raised after the MAIL FROM: part, whether that part is legal according to configuration or not).

Anyone seen this before?


----------

